# anybody fishing?



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

anybody on the surf right now? me and some buddies will be out there this afternoon and just want to get an idea on how the surf is. thanks and tight lines.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm heading out in a few hours....


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Flat no surf today. It will build a little tomorrow and Sunday should be perfect!


----------

